# redfish in georgia



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

i was reading up on this on this and found some material that may be interesting for some.
http://saltfishing.about.com/cs/redfish/a/aa030525a.htm


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i could of told you that. LOL:beer: nice article though.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

clinder said:


> i could of told you that. LOL:beer: nice article though.


sam tell you about the 30-40 pound stripers coming from the floodgates???


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

I've been going to da floodgates every week for the last two months. Using everything and anything that ppl say is what catches 'em. Not once have I/we had any luck but everybody else is catch'em. We used manhaden thurs. Nothin'. When u ready to show me what's up?


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Its been very disheartening(holding back the tears).


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

rapala shad fat raps. pearl white 20+ foot diver.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Ur killin' me. I've spent over 100.00 in every type of lure I've been told to get including the one your suggesting except it has the black top. I tried Gulp eels, top water plugs, jigs, the rubber copper colored shad that comes in the yellow package, live shrimp,dead shrimp, live mullet, corks, torpedo floats, three way lining, trolling, sober, drunk, high tide, lowtide.... can't hold back da tears no more. There all over da fishfinder, their jumping next to me but I can't hook one. Your gonna have to show me. I'm gonna give it one more try this week.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

*Black Drum*

Led, you seen the reports in the Paper.....remember you was talking about getting broke off across from the Coast Gaurd shack??? Im hearing stories of 70+ lb black drum being pulled up over there and many 10-30 lbers being caught in the Pulaski area.........:--|


----------



## flashman (Oct 27, 2005)

don't worry led i will be down soon and i will show u how to catch those bass. spent 5 years fishing the west point lake and the ocmulgee river below jackson lake damb.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm ready for about any kind of fishing its been some rather bad days I've been able to go. Due for a change.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

man tod and gorden roomates...! I would hate to know i had to finance there fishing


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks, how could I ever forget... I'd like to take a moment to say a special thank you to all my sponsors; Orieta original beef jerky, red bull(when you need wings to carry you through), costa del mar sunglasses, oc welch ford, olifant vodka, gulfstream areospace, BPS, chu's quickstop on hwy 80 east, popeyes original lousiana fried chicken, tubby's tankhouse, evinrude outboard marine motors, capones billiards, berkley gulp baits, fish bites(the taste that fish just can't resist), owner hooks(the most important part of any tackle box), rapala original lures since 1948, adams baitshop(where you get a fishin' story with every purchase), hawiian tropic sunblock and johnson and jonhson deep woods off. If Anyone would like to be one of my sponsors this upcoming fishing season you may PM me and I will work you in. Thanks again for all your help and may the fish gods look down on us and grant us the chance to catch the big one.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## flashman (Oct 27, 2005)

clinder is just jellous he wont be able go fishing as much as tood n i will...lol:fishing: Don't woryy clinder i will have pics for u to hang above the ol fish tank, so you could pretend u was there..:beer:opcorn:


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

you all dont leave clinder out he might be fishing more than you think.i think hes back in the game again


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

lol. i go fishing and liable to tell nobody these days no matter who it is or wat i catch. i got one or two pieces of info i never will tell!


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

clinder said:


> lol. i go fishing and liable to tell nobody these days no matter who it is or wat i catch. i got one or two pieces of info i never will tell!


yeah and it probably has to do with that stinkfish kathy?lol....nasty.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thats all you bro.


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

ledweightii said:


> yeah and it probably has to do with that stinkfish kathy?lol....nasty.


hahahhahaahhahahahahahahahah


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

fstrthnu said:


> hahahhahaahhahahahahahahahah


if you need casting lessons again just let me know!


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

clinder said:


> if you need casting lessons again just let me know!


I've much improve over the time when you showed me years ago... lol. just ask Nick how much farther I can throw HIS 525 or my slosh............opcorn: I even learned to throw a 6/0w on a 12' foot pole.... again ask Nick......

I'll be back in savannah all summer (starting mid april) so message me and we'll get together again!!!! We'll hit up the hole.....


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Look who the cat drug in. Hows the freshwater treating you. Catch anything bigger then bait size fish yet

Yeah Chet he can cast better now he is hitting about 50 yards with the 525 and about 45 with the Slosh. But he still blows them up after :beer::beer:

He did manage to get The 6/0 wide a few yards to after this year he should have it. 

BTW Birds in the Surf 

John give me a call before you head back.


----------

